# Erfahrung mit Vaude spray event jacke??



## Odenwald (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute

Da meine Löffler colibri mittlerweile total kaputt ist.
Bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer neuen Regenjacke. Unteranderem auch für en Alp-X im Juni. 
Bin jetzt auf die spray event jacke von Vaude gestoßen. Macht eigentlich en guten Eindruck und ist anscheinend sportlich geschnitten. Was ich an meiner Colibri bissl vermisst hatte. Außerdem ist sie Testsieger im Jacken test der Mountian bike im November 2006. 
Aber bin mir einfach nicht sicher. Ob ich mir diese jacke holen soll oder doch auf altbewerte Gore Membranen zurück greifen sollte.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Jacke?


----------



## Rolf (15. Mai 2007)

Ich habe zwar keine Vaude, aber zumindest eine Jacke mit Event-Membran, nämlich diese:

http://www.outdoormania.co.uk/Product.aspx?Product=Montane_Superfly_Winter_Pack&ProductID=538

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, dass die Event-Membran signifikant atmungsaktiver ist, als Gore-TeX XCR. Ich bin super zufrieden mit der Jacke, eines der besten Kleidungsstücke, die ich je gekauft habe   Ich werde keine Gore-TeX Bekleidung mehr kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (15. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist die Vaude-Jacke in dem Test mit dem falschen Preis ausgezeichnet. Sie kostet deutlich über 150 Euro (und nicht 59 Euro).

Ich besitze die Casella Event und bin sehr zufrieden, wobei etwas mehr Ausstattung schon sein dürfte (dieses Modell hat z.b. gar keine Taschen).


----------



## brainiac5 (16. Mai 2007)

ich denke auch, dass die spray event so um die 200,- eur (uvp) kostet.
ich hab eine gore cross paclite jacke und die vaude casella II event:
vom schnitt finde ich beide sehr gut, die vaude hat leider keine taschen, 
ist aber um längen atmungsaktiver. 
schau dir mal die casella III event an, die hat alles - kann alles.

oder du kaufst mir die gore günstig ab !


----------



## Odenwald (16. Mai 2007)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für eure Beiträge.

Hab jetzt einfach die Spray event bestellt. Dann werd ich ja sehen wie sie mir passt und ob sie mir gefällt.

@brainiac5: auch vielen dank für dein Angebot


----------



## aelbler (30. Mai 2007)

Odenwald schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einfach die Spray event bestellt. Dann werd ich ja sehen wie sie mir passt und ob sie mir gefällt.



Hallo Odenwäldler,
nachdem es auch bei Euch geregnet haben dürfte:
Hast Du die Jacke schon erhalten und auch 'mal beim Sauwetter der letzten Tage getestet?
Ich stelle gerade dieselben Überlegungen an...
Ist der 'Komfort' von Taschen so wichtig, um dafür nochmal 36 mehr auszugeben?
(Ich seh' die billigste Spray für 170.- und die Casella III für 200.-+6.-)

Apropos 'passen': Wie fällt das Teil aus? 
Grüssle!


----------



## Odenwald (30. Mai 2007)

hi

ja hab sie ausgiebig getestet und bin hoch zufrieden. Sie ist verdammt atmungsaktiv und hölt super dicht. Sie sitzt auch perfekt. Selbst bei steilen Abfahrten, wenn ich weit hinter den Sattel gehe, verrutsch sie so gut wie nicht.

Ich persönlich brauch keine Taschen an der Jacke. Aber ist geschmackssache.

Schau mal bei Brügelmann im I-net nach der Jacke. Hab sie dort für 139  gekauft.


Gruß Odenwald


----------



## pfalz (3. Juni 2007)

> ja hab sie ausgiebig getestet



Gestern, zum Beispiel...


----------



## Odenwald (3. Juni 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Gestern, zum Beispiel...



richtig


----------



## Foxiwave (3. Juni 2007)

leider gibt es ja nie objektive Daten in den Tests .. nachdem ich die Jacken eher als Windstopper nehm: wie seht ihr die AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t der event Membran gegenÃ¼ber der Gore Windstopper Membran ? Preis im Laden ist Ã¼brigens 200â¬ fÃ¼r die Vaude ...


----------



## downgrade (3. Juni 2007)

Habe beide: Die Dampfdurchlässigkeit der Event-Membran ist schlechter als die der Gore-Windstopper. Aber dafür ist sie eben auch wirklich wasserdicht.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (4. Juni 2007)

wie ralf schreibt, macht es nicht wirklich sinn, event mit windstopper zu vergleichen. dieser test zeigt dann, daß event deutlich atmungsaktiver ist als andere shellmembrane (und das noch unabhängig von feuchtigkeits- oder temperaturgefälle): http://www.shelby.fi/tips/breathability.pdf
subjektive praxis bestätigt das.


----------



## polo (5. Juni 2007)

gewicht laut vaude website:
casella 267g
spray event 245g
löffler colibri wohl auch so ~275g
interessant ist dann noch - gewichtsmäßig - die eventradljacke von integral designs, die mit kapuze nur 250g hat. allerdings wie so viele eventsachen in deutschland schwer erhältlich...


----------



## flyingscot (5. Juni 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist die Vaude-Bike-Jacke eigentlich?
> 
> Was auch noch wichtig ist: Vaude verarbeitet ausschließlich seine eigenen Membranen in seinen eigenen Produkten.



Die Casella Event II-Jacke wiegt ca. 250g. Ist wohl etwas schwerer als Goretex-Paclite, aber meiner Meinung nach deutlich dampfdurchlässiger.

Und eVent wird nicht ausschließlich von VauDe verbaut, es gibt einige Produkte damit (z.B. Keen Schuhe, Exped Biwaksäcke etc.)


----------



## polo (6. Juni 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Gerade bei Bike-Regenklamotten suche ich deswegen eher nach super-leichten Bergsteiger-Lösungen mit Kapuze, anstatt nach den Bike-Linien.



dann wäre die neue rab wohl was für dich:
- bessere membran als deine arcteryx
- klasse verarbeitet
- nicht viel schwerer als die reinen radljacken (400g)
- vollfunktionale alpinjacke
http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/4676/v/3/sp/


----------



## Foxiwave (6. Juni 2007)

danke Polo, das Chart ist wirklich sehr hilfreich - ABER ich hab noch ne Verständnisfrage:

ist denn die Windstopper Membran die Gleiche wie bei XCR, nur anders verarbeitet, also ohne Nahtversiegelung ?? ansonsten wär sie auf dem Chart ja nicht drauf, oder !?

Sorry falls das Allgemeingut ist, ich dachte Windstopper ist ne andere Qualität von Gore Membran mit optimierter Dampfdurchlässigkeit bei reduzierter Dichtigkeit gegen Wassereintritt !?


----------



## Foxiwave (6. Juni 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt dann wohl, oder?
> 
> Meine Frau hat die Event-Membran an ihrer Vaude-Alpinist-Jacke und ist super zufrieden. Mein Eindruck: sehr leicht, robust und äußerst atmungsaktiv. Wobei die Event-Membran schon zu den schweren und hoch belastbaren Membranen zählen wird und sicher nicht das Minimalgewicht von ner Gore-Packlite erreichen wird. Das Gegenstück von Vaude wäre hier eher das Ceplex 2500.
> 
> ...



vom der "gefühlten" Atmungsaktivität kann ich nur sagen, daß z.B. die Verwendung von losem Netzfutter eine Jacke weniger "feucht fühlend" macht als das 3-Schichten Konzept bei Vaude oder Paclite, wo ggf. der nackte Arm bis auf die dünne auflaminierte Netzschicht direkt mit der Feuchtigkeit Kontakt hat. 2-Lagen-Verarbeitung mit losem Netzfutter fühlt sich für mich deshalb immer angenehmer an. Gore macht drum zumindest in den Armen gern Netzfutter rein im Bikebereich. Trägt natürlich mehr auf wie Paclite oder die Vaude Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxiwave (6. Juni 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ersetze "reduzierter Dichtigkeit" durch "fehlender Dichtigkeit", dann kennst du den Unterschied von Windstopper zu Gore tex oder event.



das ist ja genau meine Frage: ist die Membrane weniger dicht, dafür aber atmungsaktiver, oder liegt es an der Verarbeitung, sprich einfach nur zusammengenäht und nicht verklebt7-schweißt ???


----------



## aelbler (7. Juni 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> ... Für Tourengeher im Regen sicher ok, für Biker im hohen Pulsbereich nur in sehr nassen Situationen geeignet und dann in voller Funktionalität nur kurzfristig...



Genau das hab' ich mir auch gesagt. 
Und deswegen für alle Fälle und zum Bergwandern eine Event-Jacke genommen. Die Montane Event Superfly bei outdoormania   http://www.outdoormania.co.uk/Product.aspx?Product=Montane_eVENT_Superfly&ProductID=12

ist halt ein Kompromiss zwischen Preis (ca. 150), Gewicht (425g) und Haltbarkeit.

Die Atmungsaktivität muss beeindruckend sein (wird in Bergstigerforen hoch gelobt), da eben nicht nur Wasserdampf, sondern auch Flüssigkeitströpfchen bei entsprechendem Temperaturgefälle "weggepumt" werden soll. 

(Ganz OT: kann mir mal jemand beibringen, wie man einem Text einen link hinterlegt, das sieht ja grauslich aus da oben...)


----------



## polo (7. Juni 2007)

sehr gute wahl. ich habe mir die superfly xt geholt. der unterschied ggü. xcr membrane ist sehr deutlich!
link einfügen: das ist son bild im antwortfenster mit einer weltkugel drauf. das anklicken und link + name für link eingeben


----------



## Foxiwave (7. Juni 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die superhochwertigen und marketingmäßig in der Vergangheit vollkommen aufgeblasenen wasserdichten Membranen - XCR oder eVent - jedoch nur in einer Situation: wenn es regnet und als beste Kombination noch möglichst kalt dazu ist. Erst dann ist so eine tolle Membran wirklich atmungsaktiv. Trotzdem:  fahr mit so ner Membran im Regen ne Bergtour und du bist nach max. 30 Minuten genauso naß innen wie außen. Die Atmungsaktivität ist letztendlich begrenzt. Für Tourengeher im Regen sicher ok, für Biker im hohen Pulsbereich nur in sehr nassen Situationen geeignet und dann in voller Funktionalität nur kurzfristig.
> 
> Auch mit der hier angepriesenen und sicher sehr guten Vaude Event-Jacke wirst du bei ner anstrengenden MTB-Bergtour das gleiche erleben.



genauso seh ich das auch - vor allem weil die dichten Gore Membranen auch ein Temperaturgefälle brauchen, das im Herbst/Winter am ehesten gewährleistet ist. Im Sommerregen ist unter Belastung totale Sauna angesagt ! Drum geht mir auch die optimale Winddurchlässigkeit vor. Frage für mich ist: brauch ich überhaupt ne Membran oder reicht ein Gewebe a la softshell nicht schon aus ?
Mein Favorit im Winter ist auch softshell beim boarden und skifahren, ob da unbedingt ne Windstopper Membran dran sein muss, glaub ich eher weniger, wenn ich da an meine North Face Jacken denke. Vielleicht wenn man permanent mit 100km/h unterwegs ist ! ;-)

Ich denke daß die Membranen vielleicht überwiegend ein sehr kleines Packmaß erlauben, weil die Trägerschicht keine besondere Stärke haben muss um den Wind abzuhalten. Da ist softshell schon ne ganze Ecke dicker. Ohne Rucksack für die Abendrunde ein Thema, für die Tour eher nicht.


----------



## polo (7. Juni 2007)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> genauso seh ich das auch - vor allem weil die dichten Gore Membranen auch ein Temperaturgefälle brauchen


und eben das ist bei event nicht der fall.


----------



## Foxiwave (7. Juni 2007)

aelbler schrieb:


> Genau das hab' ich mir auch gesagt.
> Und deswegen fÃ¼r alle FÃ¤lle und zum Bergwandern eine Event-Jacke genommen. Die Montane Event Superfly bei outdoormania   http://www.outdoormania.co.uk/Product.aspx?Product=Montane_eVENT_Superfly&ProductID=12
> 
> ist halt ein Kompromiss zwischen Preis (ca. 150â¬), Gewicht (425g) und Haltbarkeit.
> ...



"bei entsprechendem TemperaturgefÃ¤lle" ist da leider ganz wesentlich ..


----------



## Foxiwave (7. Juni 2007)

polo schrieb:


> und eben das ist bei event nicht der fall.



interessant !

ist das physikalische Prinzip da ein Anderes ?

Weißt du ob event nur eine Membran hat oder auch Verschiedene ?

Interessant für meine Anwendung wäre zu sehen, ob und wieviel der Unterschied in der Dampfdurchlässigkeit gegenüber der Windstopper Membran ist .. wie gesagt, der Regen interessiert mich nicht, wenn, dann nehm ich dafür ne andere Jacke wie die Vaude eben ..


----------



## polo (7. Juni 2007)

keine ahnung, woran's liegt. es wird aber durch verschiedene tests (und meine erfahrungen mit der jacke) bestätigt. es ist wirklich ein anderes spiel als gore xcr oder paclite. keine ahnung, wieso in deutschland event noch keinen breiten erfolg hat. der rest der welt hat's geschnallt.
wenn dir aber regen wurscht ist, dann ist jede wasserdichte membran overkill. da würde ich was nehmen, was nur vorne winddicht ist.


----------



## chill^out (7. Juni 2007)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> interessant !
> 
> ist das physikalische Prinzip da ein Anderes ?
> 
> ...



Zum Nachlesen: http://www.eventfabrics.com/eVent_technology.php

Kann polo nur zustimmen, warum Event noch nicht den breiten Erfolg hat ist mir schleierhaft. 

Meine Meinung zum Unterschied Dampfdurchlässigkeit: In etwa gleich. Keine signifikanten Unterschiede, ich fühle mich allerdings in der Event Jacke besser, da ich auch bei Regen so optimal ausgerüstet bin. Zudem finde ich es vor allem beim Biken sehr gut dass Event eben nicht zu 100 % winddicht ist. Es kommt also zu keinelei Hitzestau in der Jacke, was bei meiner Mammut Softshell teilweise schon der Fall ist (kalt, aber trotzdem Sonnenschein). Außerdem musste ich bei langen Touren (sowohl beim Bergsteigen als auch Biken) immer noch ne wasserdichte Jacke dabeihaben, dieses Mehrgewicht entfällt bei mir jetzt.


----------



## Foxiwave (8. Juni 2007)

in dem chart vom Polo ist Windstopper nicht drauf, aber "neutral" PTFE Membran gleichauf mit event Membran bei der Dampfdurchlässigkeit gezeigt.
Nach dem was ich mir alles angelesen habe die nächsten Tage müßte event also Windstopper Qualitäten haben was Atmungsaktivität anbelangt. Dem widerspricht nur der Erfahrungsbericht weiter oben von einem Kumpel der event und Windstopper fährt .. live ain´t easy .. die spray Jacke mit Ventilationszippern wär vielleicht doch nicht schlecht, auch wenn event dieses Zipper für unnötig hält - Kühlung verschaffen sie allemal, ich nutze sie auch in softshell Jacken ohne Membrane beim boarden ständig und LIEBE sie !

noch was: ich die Pearl Izumi Optik und mag sie sehr wg. Packmass und weil sie mir reicht wenn ich meinen Hausberg raufdüs und dann nur eine Abfahrt hab. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie gut sie ist, wenn ich meine anderen Hausstrecken mit gemischtem Profil fahre, heißt ich auch Anstiege damit packen muss zwischendurch um richtig dampfe. Ist dieses ballonseidenartige Material ein guter Dampftransporteur und nur regenuntauglich oder steck ich da mehr in einer Plastiktüte ?
Hab leider den Vergleich (noch) nicht zu nem Windstopper Produkt, drum ist mir nicht klar wieviel Potential da noch drin ist in Sachen wohlfühlen. 

Was haltet ihr von den Windstopper Jacken die am Rücken sehr viel Netz haben a la Scott - is nur was für warme Temperaturen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin letzte Woche im Taunus unterwegs gewesen und sicherlich wird sich der eine oder andere an das sehr wechselhafte Wetter erinnern. Nun, ich war jedenfalls unterwegs und bin einige Male in kleine Schauer geraten. Ich bin zwar nicht nass geworden, hatte doch meine 0815 Regenjacke dabei, allerdings lief mir schon ordentlich die Suppe im Innern zusammen, wenn ich sie zu hatte. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich jetzt die letzten Tage hier im Forum eine ganze Menge an Beitragen zum Thema Regenjacken, Windstoper, Membranen, AC etc. gelesen, um einfach mal die Erfahrungen der anderen Biker zu hören, damit es mir leichter fällt später eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Vielen Dank einfach mal an dieser Stelle Euch allen.

Vielfach rausgelesen:
- eVent Membranen sind etwas besser als Gore Tex XCR (zum Teil aber auch subjektiv)
- am besten ist die Kombination von Softshell Jacken mit Bike Jacken (aus o.g. Materialen) bzw. Windstopper
- wasserfeste Einzelteile, wie Socken oder Handschuhe=unverzichtbar bei AC
und vor allem
- Kleidung an die Bedürfnisse anpassen (AC vs. Feierabendtour)

Dementsprechend neige ich dazu mir eine Bike Jacke aus einen bestimmten Membrane (eVent od. Gore Tex) zu kaufen. Gleichzeitig möchte ich aber auch auf eher kaltes Wetter vorbereitet sein, weshalb ich mir auch eine Softshell Jacke zulegen möchte. Für Dauerregen hilft nur eine 100%ig wasserdichte Regenjacke (bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre).  

Warum soviel auf ein Mal bzw. so viele Gedanken? Nun, ich möchte nächstes Jahr mit paar Kumpels ins Zillertal, um ein paar Runden in den Alpen zu biken. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir überlegt, warum irgendeinen Quatsch kaufen, dann lieber gleich die passenden Anschaffungen vornehmen.

Soweit so gut. Nun habe ich mir bereits eine Radhose von Sugoi gekauft (RS Flex Bib Short) und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Für niedrige Temperaturen habe ich mir den Sugoi BasBloc Transition Tight gekauft. Ebenfalls sehr angenehm.  Jedenfalls haben mich die beiden Produkte dazu gebracht sich mal auf der HP von Sugoi nach Jacken umzuschauen. 

Folgende Produkte habe ich gefunden, die mich interessieren würden:
- Invertor Jacket
und
- Hydrolite Jacket

Jetzt ist meine Frage: kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas zu den Produkten sagen bzw. zu den dort verwendeten Materialien? Oder hat jemand sogar irgenwelche Erfahrungen mit den beiden Produkten?

Zum Thema Hydrolite konnte ich zumindest den Hersteller ausfindig machen http://www.staftex.com/hydrotuff.htm Schlau bin ich allerdings nicht sehr geworden. Vor allem fällt mir die Einordnung bzw. der Vergleich mit den bisher hier präsentierten Materialien. Aber ich würde die Hydrolite Jacke als Pendant zur den eVent bzw. Gore Tex Membranen verstehen. 

Die Invertor Jacke scheint hingegen etwas wie die Softshell Jacken darzustellen. Allerdings werden auch hier Materialien verwendet, die vom Hersteller nicht wirklich erläutert werden. Firewall bzw. SubZero DWR....hmmm?

Ein weiterer Argument, warum ich mich damit beschäftige, ist einfach die Tatsache, dass beide Artikel für jeweils ca. 100 Euro zu haben wären, was in vergleich zu einer Vaude eVent Jacke, wie ein Schnäppchen erscheint. 

Sorry für die langen Ausführungen und vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antworten. 

Gruss

Everstyle


----------



## kringfingel (27. Juni 2007)

Also völlig losgelöst davon wie es funktioniert und hergestellt wird und welche technik drin ist: Ich hab auch die Casella II Event von Vaude und benutze sie sowohl als Wind- wie auch als Regenjacke.
Das is total super, weil man die Jacke einfach mitnimmt wenns los geht und nich groß nachdenken muss wie genau das Wetter jetzt wird. Fühle mich dabei jederzeit absolut bestens ausgerüstet und finde es selbst im Sommer keineswegs unangenehm in der Jacke, nix von wegen Plastiktüten Feeling. Trage die Jacke immer wenn es mir zu luftig wird oder es eben regnet, für beides ist sie super.

grüße
michel


----------

